# Will ada soil 'dry out'



## Samjpikey (2 Jun 2013)

Hi. 
I  starting a dsm in about a months time but got impatient and added The ada soil into my tank to play around with the hardscape , 
Will the soil 'dry' out as it says on the little info book to keep sealed up ?? Because if it will I will scoop it out ! 
Thoughts ?? 
Cheers


----------



## Iain Sutherland (2 Jun 2013)

its fine, not worth another thought.


----------



## Samjpikey (2 Jun 2013)

Thanks ... I did do a search but couldn't find anything .


----------



## tim (2 Jun 2013)

You can cling film the tank to stop dust settling on the soil if its an open top tank.


----------



## Samjpikey (18 Jun 2013)

Just noticed what appears to be a 'blue' mould over some of the soil, it's very very faint , I thought it was my LEDs but took some out and they have a blue'y tint , it's over the top of the substrate, probably couldnt notice with a photo......
I'm planting next week , will this give me problems ??


----------

